# Tonsils



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So I've spent most of my weekend back and forth from the hospital due to a severe case of tonsillitis which was thought to have gone to Quincey.....

.....which muppet put the rule in place that they won't take your tonsils out till you've been off work a minimum of 4 times in a year?!?!???

I'd really like to go back to eating solid food again!

J
Xx


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a ridiculous rule Lollypop, I had mine removed when I was 35, and a month later the tonsil bed got infected which led to another 3 weeks off work


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I'm in work, but I'm absolutely exhausted, even got a headache now and dizzy when I move  This sucks arse, they should ahve taken these out a long time ago!!!!

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT!!!!!










 I hate that metallic taste in my mouth 

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I used to get mine flare up every year in about Feb/March. It would get so bad I couldn't tell the receptionist at the doctors why I was there. I thought it was just the time of year, but I quit my job and never had it since! I worked out it was stress related, as my old job had an important project to complete for every April.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I got sent home from work today and if it hasn't started to go down then I've got to go back to the hospital  urgh I don't have time to be off work! lol

J
Xx


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Well I got sent home from work today and if it hasn't started to go down then I've got to go back to the hospital  urgh I don't have time to be off work! lol
> 
> J
> Xx


lol, when mine went, the locum was an Aussie bush doctor working in the UK. He decided that the Quinsy was big enough to justify emergency treatment so he bodge taped a scalpel to a pencil, got me to lie face down on the table and burst it. It was not a pretty sight! It did mean I could breath though as it was starting to block my airway.

3 weeks later they took my tonsils out as it was the second quinsy in 2 months.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Had mine out at 20


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You let some random at you with a scalpel? Ew lol

Started to go down slowly but my heads banging and I'm exhausted 

J
Xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How awful. I used to have it bad when I was little but I'm glad they weren't taken out as they are part of the immune system.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so fed up of feeling like this tho!!!!!! I feel like shit and I've got to go to Bristol tomorrow for work urgh!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bristol is enough to make anyone feel like shit! :lol:


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

Stamp your feet, keep asking and tell them you've been off work for 5 weeks! Don't leave until you get what you want. It's the only way they will listen! 
Good luck
Eve


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> You let some random at you with a scalpel? Ew lol
> 
> Started to go down slowly but my heads banging and I'm exhausted
> 
> ...


wasn't too fussed about that bit, it was the 10 days of medication with no drinking allowed that bothered me. I was on an attendance course at the time, going to the pub was the highlight of the course lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You could try gargling with whisky. It's great. I'm on a whisky diet and so far I've lost three days.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've lost 8lb since Saturday 

Swelling has gone down but my tonsils are still agony

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not into females :/

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I've lost 8lb since Saturday
> 
> Swelling has gone down but my tonsils are still agony
> 
> ...


Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not really coz it might be muscle loss or just water

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Started to go down slowly but my heads banging and I'm exhausted
> 
> J
> Xx


 . No wonder you have a sore throat. :lol:

I'll get me coat


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:



brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Started to go down slowly but my heads banging and I'm exhausted
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Go private, took mine out straight away 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm not into females :/
> 
> J
> Xx


I am :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mwad said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not into females :/
> ...


Steady lol

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

John-H said:


> You could try gargling with whisky. It's great. I'm on a whisky diet and so far I've lost three days.


I hope you don't spit it out!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Pugwash69 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > You could try gargling with whisky. It's great. I'm on a whisky diet and so far I've lost three days.
> ...


It was an old Tommy Cooper joke - I'd use TCP for a sore throat I think but I'm sure Whiskey'd be good too :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TTSam said:


> Go private, took mine out straight away
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are not so bothered about your immune system,, just banking you for future treatment


----------

